# 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick Cigar Review - The Brick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to read that Breakaway had such a bad experiance with this cigar, maybe it really was a turd he smoked,.....hmmm. This is not my favorite...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick Cigar Review - The Brick


----------

